# ciao



## princeps (21 Marzo 2020)

ciao a tutti, vengo dalla Lombardia, ho più di un quarto di secolo, e sono nuovo sul forum, anche se in realtà vi seguo da tanti anni come visitatore.

Son sempre stato visitatore non perchè non gradissi il forum e gli utenti, ma viceversa perchè spesso avevo troppa voglia di interagire con voi e ciò mi avrebbe portato via del tempo prezioso nella vita reale, ora che tutta la mia vita è standby e non esco di casa da 20 giorni, ho deciso di registrarmi con molto piacere.

Alcuni di voi ormai mi sembra di conoscerli, a furia di leggervi ogni giorno da anni, quindi mi sembrava anche educato registrarmi e presentarmi.
A questo forum poi va dato il merito, all'Admin in particolare, di aver "previsto" la gravità della situazione riguardo la coronavirus, diciamo che ho praticamente condiviso sempre la presa di posizione che ha assunto la stra grande maggioranza dell' utenza di questo forum verso il virus.

ci vediamo sul forum


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2020)

princeps ha scritto:


> ciao a tutti, vengo dalla Lombardia, ho più di un quarto di secolo, e sono nuovo sul forum, anche se in realtà vi seguo da tanti anni come visitatore.
> 
> Son sempre stato visitatore non perchè non gradissi il forum e gli utenti, ma viceversa perchè spesso avevo troppa voglia di interagire con voi e ciò mi avrebbe portato via del tempo prezioso nella vita reale, ora che tutta la mia vita è standby e non esco di casa da 20 giorni, ho deciso di registrarmi con molto piacere.
> 
> ...



Avrei preferito darti il benvenuto magari alzando una champions ma, ad ogni modo, benvenuto!!!
E forza milan!!!!


----------



## RickyB83 (21 Marzo 2020)

Ben arrivato, ben attivato anzi anche!


----------



## princeps (21 Marzo 2020)

grazie, chiaramente ho omesso che sono un gran tifoso milanista, e che seguo il Milan da poco più di 20 anni


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito darti il benvenuto magari alzando una champions ma, ad ogni modo, benvenuto!!!
> E forza milan!!!!



.


----------

